# Serpae Tetra in trouble



## cagey59 (Jan 8, 2011)

We have 5 serpae tetras in our tank. One of them has been swimming on his side then naturally. He is eating and acting normally otherwise. I have been expecting to find him belly up but not yet. This has been going on for about a week. What is going on? What should we do?*c/p*
Thanks


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

A swim bladder problem maybe? Fish sometimes live for a long time with swim bladder problems but they are not generally curable. Or he is week and unable to keep himself straight.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Swim bladder infection. Some have said it is curable with feeding shelled green peas. Cut up into little pieces. If you can get it to eat it.


----------

